# Platy Psychology



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Yesterday we newbies started our fish collection with three female Blue Wagtail Platys. We went for three females as a starter because we're going to be adding another three in due course, probably one male and another two females. Oh and these three are probably pregnant anyway...

We've a 48x12x24 60 US gallon tank that has a few established plants, the water is slightly alkaline (_even with bogwood in there_) and the temperature is 73°F to 74°F. The tank has been running since just before the New Year but we've been letting our plants grow before introducing fish.

The ladies are all shy, but I'm supposing that this is partially because they're not used to us, and also because they are rattling around in a big tank compared to what they were used to.

Two appear much more lively than the other one and tend to stick together, but they'll all swim about the tank and peck at algae on the glass, bogwood, plants, or indeed anywhere.

I didn't realise that Platys loved algae! Otherwise we tempted them with a few Bloodworm last night just to encourage them, I'll feed them this afternoon. They are all feeding, but one (_nicknamed Piggy, Porky, or Jabba_) has just about cleaned the front glass! :wink: She has a much bigger belly than the other two.

All three have what look like gravid spots, but the shy one has a bigger and darker spot than the other two. I've taken the best picture I can (_no flash!_); this is the shy one loitering at the back of the tank. Not only does she have a darker gravid spot but it protrudes a little.

Okay okay so these could just be natural colourations, but if she was pregnant, could the move cause a miscarriage?

<_As a note, I've just spent a few minutes tapping the above into the computer, just popped my head around to look at the fish, and all three are having breakfast together in the heavily planted end of the tank on algae!_>[/fade]


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Sometimes a move to a new tank may stress them into a miscarraige. They can hold off dropping the fry till they feel comfortable in the new surroundings. If they are all eating just keep an eye on them. You may raise the temp a bit. Mine seem to do well at 78 - 80 degrees. As for the algae, I drop algae wafers in for my Otto's & the platys devour them like crazy. All my platys like veggies, frozen spinach or fresh zuccinni slices.


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for your advice - I've increased the temperature to 78°F.

We bought three Peppered Catfish on the advice of our local fish store. They said that the Catfish would tolerate slightly alkaline water, and because they're so active they'd help the Platys feel more at home...

Wow; they weren't wrong! Now the Platys are curious. They greet us when we get home and they devour anything that we put in the tank. They compete with the Catfish for food lying on the bottom of the tank... before they weren't interested in anything in the bottom half of the tank. And what makes them so endearing to Charlie is that when she moves up to the tank, they swim in the middle and flex their fins for her. When we put the lights out at night, in a few minutes they drop down into "their corner" of the tank to sleep until dawn...

We have three Blue Wagtail Platys and because they have so much character, we're considering just keeping Platys and Peppered Catfish... Should we stick with the same variety or get more of a different colour? :fun:


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

From the pic you've posted, it doesn't look like this particular platy is due to have fry anytime soon. 
She looks good though. When they are ready to drop, you will know it. They get quite fat and the gravid spotis very dark and prominent. As far as getting other color varieties, the choice is yours. If you are breeding for a specific color, get the same variety. If all you are after is a nice colorful tank, get something different. It doesn't matter to the male what color the females are, only that they are females. Have fun and good luck.
Tony


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I have platies in all my tanks & all colors. I've gotten some interesting colored fry from all of them. Mine zoom to the corner of the tank when they see me - of course they want food! Not much cuter than a teeny little fish swimming thru the plants trying to eat with the big fish!. Some I net & raise in a breeding net, others survive by hiding in the plants for about a week, just depends on the tank mates. I have orange Mickey Mouse platys from a yellow mickey mouse mom & a red male. Her first couple batches were yellow mickey mouse, then the red kicked in I guess. Have fun & good luck!


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Goodo! As you can tell we're newbies at this game, so I'm guessing that they're well fed rather than heavily (_or at all_) pregnant?



















Sorry about the image size...


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Great pics. They look very healthy.
Tony


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

In the first pic they do look pregnant to me. Especially the two facing front. The 2nd pic she could be just starting to show, since they can have them every 28 days it doesn't take long to be sure. they are very pretty & healthy looking. You are doing a good job!


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Goodo - thanks for the vote of confidence.  These three are the first fish in an unestablished, but fishless cycled, tank.

Water chemistry has remained sound - no ammonia, no nitrite and some nitrate (_basically a tiny bit more than tap water_).

And this weekend we're getting some more... :fun: 

I think I need a new website, www.aquarium.dervman.com, heh... :twisted:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Very beautiful!


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's hard to spot but now I should add:










:fun: :fun: :fun: :fun:


----------

